# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  .!*!. مـكـتـبـة الـمـوسـيـقـى الـكـلاسـيـكـيـة .!*!.

## My tears

*.!*!. مـكـتـبـة الـمـوسـيـقـى الـكـلاسـيـكـيـة .!*!.*



*الرقص مع الذئاب*

*\*
***
*/*
***
*\*
*هيام الفؤوس*
*/*
*زيتون وبارود*
*\*
*نلبس الأرض 
 /
رحيق السمر 
\
رقصة مع الذئب* 
*/*
*أنت الروح 
 \
إلا للوداع* 
*/*
***
*\*
***
*/
 NaseemAlrooh*

*يتبـع >> * 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*بلسم الروح*

\
***
*/*
***
*\*
*قد رسمنا الدرب 
/
أنت نبض في عروقي 
\
موسيقى قصة 
/ 
بكاء على القبر 
\
عهدا ... 
/
وفـــاء 
\
شاطئ الإيثار 
/
خاتمة الحزن
\
*
/
*
\*
*NaseemAlrooh

يتبـع >>  

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..
**
*

----------


## bawsel

مشكوووورة الله لا يحرمنا من تواجدج معنا في المنتدى

----------


## الوردة

يسلموو

----------


## My tears

*لحن الشوق*

\
***
*/*
***
*\*
*ولائية الوطن 
/
الأصل والتربة 
\
الشوق 
/
جــــرح 
\
أحبك يا طين 
/
سماءك حلمي 
\
مضغ الجراح 
/
هلم نبكي معا 
\
لا تيأس 
/
في عشقك نحيا 
\*
**
/*
***
*\*
NaseemAlrooh

*يتبـع >> * 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## الوردة

يسلمو الله لا يحرمنا من موسيقتج

----------


## My tears

* bawsel .. الوردة ..*
*الشكر لكـم أعزائـي ..*
*والله يسلمكم ..* 
*وما يحرمنـا من تعقيبـاتكـم ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*هذيان*

*\
*
/
*
\*
*أهيم خلف سراب 
/
لا تأسَ .. 
\
من نزيف الشمس 
/
بحيرة السبات 
\
هذيــان 
 /
خاطرة مذبوحة 
\
فأنت الأمل 
/
وهــــــم 
 \*
***
*/*
***
*\*
*NaseemAlrooh

يتبـع >>  

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*جواهر*

\
*
/
*
\
*ألمـاظ 
/
الرحلة 
\
لقاء 
/
همسات مصر 
\
ألوان 
/
شموع 
\
شروق 
/
جواهــر 
\
دموع 
/
رحيل 
\
الرؤيا 
 /*
***
*\*
***
*/*
*NaseemA**lrooh*

*يتبـع >>  

**مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

مـــــشـــــــــــكـــــــــــــــوره

----------


## هديل

مشكورة على الموضوع الرائع جداً

انشالله في القريب العاجل لي رجعه لتحميلهم 

لاني من عشاق المسيقى في الحقيقية

تحياتي لك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

_مشكووووووره خيوه MY TEARS_

----------


## My tears

*شيعية وأفتخر .. هديل .. الضحكة البريئة ..* 
*أهلاً بكـم في مكتبتـي المتواضعـة  .. أتمنـى تحوز على أعجابكـم  ..* 
*والشكر أكيد لكـم على التعقيب .. سرني كثيـراً تواجدكـم  ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*مدينة الشمس*

\
*
/
*
\
*مدينة الشمس 
/
قصر الجبل 
\
سطوع 
/ 
بوابة القمر 
\
مرآة الدروب 
/
لحظات تحت الظل 
\
العــرش 
/
وجوه في الحجارة 
\
اللغــز 
/
وسط الدائرة 
\
أطفال الفجر 
/
ربوع الريف 
\
قهوة الصباح 
/
وداعا يا ذكرى
 \*
***
*/*
***
*\*
*NaseemA**lrooh

**يتبـع >>  

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*الفوارس*

*المسلسل السوري (الفوارس)*
\
*
/
*
\
*سنين القهر 
/
صيحــة 
\
دموع نحاسية 
/
شروق الغربة 
\
تراثية العروج 
/
ثورة كسيرة 
\
صدى الحرمان 
/
الحزن العذري*
\
*
/
*
\
*NaseemA**lrooh

**يتبـع >>  

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*وردة عشق*

\
*
/
*
\
*وردة عشق 
/
لثم النسيم 
\
عن عالم حب 
/
ذاك الزمان الغريب 
\
هل يحزن الصبح؟ 
/
هوّن عليك 
\
أبحر كما تهوى 
/
عروس الصبح 
 \
*
/
*
\*
*NaseemA**lrooh

**يتبـع >>  

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*طفولة* 

\
*
/
*
\
*الطفولة 
/
الفضاء المجهول 
\
المحارب 1 
/
المحارب 2 
\
المحارب 3 
/
المحارب 4 
\
المطر 
/
أمواج 
\
آهات مستحيلة 
/
آهة ملائكية
 \*
***
*/*
***
*\*
*NaseemA**lrooh

**يتبـع >>  

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*زاد السكون*

\
*
/
*
\
*بلاد القصيدة 
/
غالب 
\
آلاء السكون 
/
صراعات النفس 
\
زاد الأمل 
/
نسيم القلب المفتح 
\
وردة 
/
قطرات الندى 
\
قمر الليل 
/
غلطة 
\
*
/
*
\*
*NaseemA**lrooh

**يتبـع >>  

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*طيور الظلام*

*\
*
/
*
\*
*لم يبق صبر 
/
الحب ذو العصف 
\
طيور الظلام 
/
كلمات من غير حروف 
\
وعــــــد 
/
لهب الأنفاس 
\
الغابة السوداء 
/
الشمس ليست ساطعة 
\
أفتش عن مجد 
/*
***
*\*
***
*/*
*NaseemAlrooh

يتبـع >>  

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*زمان الصمت*

*\
*
/
*
\*
*زمان الصمت 
/
غفران 
\
المغيــب 
/
السبيل 
\
دمــوع 
/
عازف الناي 
\
حــلــم 
/
عـطـــاء 
\
الـشــفق 
/
وجــــد
\
*
/
*
\
NaseemAlrooh
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*انكسار*

*\
*
/
*
\*
*هدوء 
/
وعود كاذبة 
\
همس 
/
نهر الحب 
\
نشيد 1 
/
نشيد 2 
\
ناي صافي (حزين) 
/
موسيقى تركية 
\
أسير (حزين) 
/
موسيقى مصرية 
\
متى يرجع 
/
متشابه
\
*
/
*
\
NaseemAlrooh
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*لمسة ممنوعة*

*\
*
/
*
\
توقيع 
/
لمسة ممنوعة 
\
إنه حلمي 
/
الفصل الخامس 
\
نحو السماء 
/
عميق 
\
بزوغ 
/
الامبراطورية 
\
عند الليل 
/
عزلـة
\
*
/
*
\
NaseemAlrooh
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## bawsel

كيفك MY Tears اشكرك بعمق وقسوة على توفير كل ما هو جميل وجديد 
ومشكوووووووووووووووورة

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*يسلمووووووو  أختي العزيزة My tears على هذا المجهود الرائـع ..* 
*الله يعطيك ألف عـافية ..* 

*^*
*^*

*جاري التحميل * 

*تحياتي لكِ /*
*.: طوق الياسمين :.*

----------


## هموووسه

من جد مكتبه رائعه

مشكوره على جهودك المبذوله _MY TEARS_

تحياتي لك وننتظر جديدك بحراره وشوق

----------


## My tears

*bawsel*
*وياكم بخير خيوو  ..*
*الشكر لك على التعقيب ..* 
*وأتمنى منك التواصل معنـا  ..* 

*.: طوق الياسمين :.*
*ربي يسلمك يا يسمينة المنتدى  ..* 
*والله يعافيك ..* 
*وأتمنى لك أمتع الأوقات وأنتي تستمعين لها  ..* 


*هموووسه*
*وجودك أروع  ..* 
*والعفو .. وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكـم  ..* 
*وإن شاء الله نوافيكم بكل ماهو جديد ومميز  ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*ملاك الأمل*


*\
*
/
*
\
الشوق إلى النجوم 
/
اشتياق 
\
مكالمة 
/
الحياة الطيبة 
\
اللقاء تحت الشمس/
ضوء القمر 
\
لعبة الربيع 
/
صاحب الليل 
\
عفوك يا حب 
 /
*
\
*
/
NaseemAlrooh
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*تحت فضاء العشق*
**
\
*
/
*
\
*معا للأبد 
/
ورود الصباح 
\
وداع/
حنين 
\
عند الغروب 
/
رسالة حب 
\
طبيعي/
آخر يوم حب\
ليلة سمر 
/
يوم طويل 
\
من ذاكرتي
 /
*
\
*
/*
*NaseemA**lrooh
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..**
*

----------


## bawsel

مشكووووووره وايييد 
بغيت اسألك اذا كان عندك علم عن موسيقار (كيتارو) (Kitaro) يقولوووون ان موسيقار فوق ممتاز 


اذا عندك او عند اي احد ممكن اني اشاركه ..............وشكرا

----------


## My tears

*بصراحه خيوو bawselأنا مو داك الزود خبرة في الموسيقى  ..* 
*بس لخاطرك راح ابحث لك وإن شاء الله إذا لقيت راح أدرجه هنـا  ..* 
*جـاري البحـث ..* 
*وعسى بس نشـوف ..* 
*يسلم لي تواصلـك ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## My tears

*Reimei - Kitaro*
*هذا ما وجدته حتى الأن  .. 
**حاولت أنزلها عندي أشيك عليها بس الجهاز حالته بصراحة يرثى له وبطيءء والملف كبير شوي  ..* 
*فما قدرت أنزلها عندي قبل ما أدرجهـا  ..* 
*وعذراً عـ القصوور ..* 


*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## علوية الأصل

* السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته * 
*مشكوره اختي ونتمى المزيد منك* 
*  تحيات علوية الأصل*  :cool:

----------


## My tears

*علوية الأصل ..* 
*مشكورة والله على هالتواجد الطيب ..* 
*وأتمنى منك التواصل ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## My tears

*المعزوفة العشرون - كلاسيكيان
مقطوعات منوعة هادئة*

*\
*
**/
***
\*
*خلود الغناء 
/
السراب القريب 
\ 
ناظم السحاب 
/
حلمك سيدتي 
\
شراع القلب 
/
المعزوفة العشرون 
\
لا تتكلمي 
/
الطرب الحنون
\
*
/
**
*\*
*NaseemA**lrooh
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*جنة من الهوى
مجموعة منوعة هادئة*

*\
*
**/
***
\*
*عنقود الأمل 
/
الهوى جنة 
\
إنظر في عيني 
/
عزف على التراب 
\
براحــة 
/
سماء النسيم 
\
من خلف القمر 
/
عمق الشعور 
\
طــاهــرة 
 /
*
\
*
/*
*NaseemAlrooh
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..
**
*

----------


## قطر الندى

شكراً جزيلاً ...أختي المشرفة 
ذوقك رفيع ......... بصراحة موسيقى تهدئ الأعصاب ....
الله يعطيك العافية  :cheesy:

----------


## My tears

*سكن الروح
العازف البحريني ياسر خليفة*
**
*\
*
**/
***
\*
*ترنيمة العودة ( عزف مختلف ) 
/
الفجر الثاني 
\
الجراح الدائمة 
/
الحزن الناعم 
\
الدخول إلى الوجع 
/
الدم الصافي 
\
سكن الروح
 /
*
\
*
/*
/
*
\
*
/
*NaseemAlrooh
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*شكراً لـك قطر الندى على التعقيب ..*
*أتمنـى لـك طيـب الأستمـاع  ..* 
*وربي يعطيك العافية ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## My tears

*لحـن الشـوق*
*مجموعه من عزاف البحرين* 


*\
*
**/
***
\*
*Track1*
*/*
*Track2*
*\*
*Track3*
*/*
*Track4*
*\*
*Track5*
*/*
*Track6*
*\*
*Track7*
*/*
*Track8*
*\*
*Track9*
*/*
*Track10*
*\
*
/
*
\*
*Non-Walqalam
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*موسيقى الإمام علي عليه السلام*

**
*\
*
/
*
\
Track1
/
Track2
\
Track3
/
Track4*
*\
*
/
*
\
Non-Walqalam
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..**
*

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي

تسلمي ع الموسيقى الحلوه

----------


## My tears

*دلوعت حبيبتي ..* 
*شكراً لك على التعقيب ..* 
*وتواصل دائـم  ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## بسمة انتظار

مشكورة أختي على الروائع اللي حطيتيها لنا تراني من عشاق الموسيقى الكلاسيكية 
بس أتمنى أني ألاقي كاسيتات لها وعندي سؤال
وين يبيعو الكاسيتات للموسيقى الكلاسيكية ؟ 
مشكـــــــــــــورة 
تحياتي أختك جرح الماضي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

جزاك الله الف خير ... وبارك الله فيك ....

رائـــــع جداً ... وجاري تحميل الباقي ..

كل المودة

----------


## My tears

جرح الماضي .. شبكة الناصرة 
ربي يعطيكم العافية .. 
ومشكوورين على التعقيب  :amuse:  .. 

جرح الماضي .. بصراحه علمي علمك  :rolleyes:  .. أجهل مكان بيعها .. 
وأكيد الأسواق المتنقله ما تخلى  :bigsmile:  ..

تحيــاتــي  :cool:  ..

----------


## Princess

*يسلمووو خيتي*
*كلك ذووق والله*
*من زمان واني ادور موسيقى كلاسكيه*
*ولقيتها بأحلى منتدى ومن ايدين مبدعه*
*مشكووووووره وعساك عالقوه*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الف الف الف شكر على المجهود الكبير 
والله يعطيك العافية وعساك على القوة
ولا نحرم من جديدك اختي My tears ..
مشكورة مرة ثاني وماقصرتي
تـــــــحــــــــيـــــــاتـــــــــــي

----------

